# remove ich by hand?



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

im on day 3 of treatment for ich with my female bettas all of them have lost it except one who has atleast 7 spots still on her body.

would removeing them with a soft cloth be an acceptable last resort to assist in recovery?

I know that removing the slime coat can kill the fish but so does ich.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

eek idk about that. ich is a parasite that latches onto the fish. even if it worked, the ich still exisys in the tank and would get the fish again....id fight w/ salt and heat.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

Summer said:


> eek idk about that. ich is a parasite that latches onto the fish. even if it worked, the ich still exisys in the tank and would get the fish again....id fight w/ salt and heat.


how much salt would you use for a 55gal?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i think it was 1 tsp/5 gal but hopefully someone will concur


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

Summer said:


> i think it was 1 tsp/5 gal but hopefully someone will concur


aquarium salt?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yes


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/really-bad-case-ick-21490.html this thread supports my prior post


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

awesome thanks!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very welcome. good luck!!


----------



## Andrew rocks (Nov 24, 2021)

brad138 said:


> im on day 3 of treatment for ich with my female bettas all of them have lost it except one who has atleast 7 spots still on her body.
> 
> would removeing them with a soft cloth be an acceptable last resort to assist in recovery?
> 
> I know that removing the slime coat can kill the fish but so does ich.


bro don't remove the slime coat your fish may die if your not getting in three days buy API Super Ick cure it will remove the ick within 24 hours


----------

